# Flux de Photo sur Mac



## Giorgio82 (16 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous !
Alors voilà, je viens d'acquérir un nouveau MacBook Air M1 et je précise que c'est mon premier Mac.
Seulement, après vérification, je n'arrive pas à activer mon flux de photo... est-il toujours disponible ? Il fonctionne correctement sur mon iPhone 6s Plus, sur mon iPad Pro 2017, et mon iPad 3. J'ai pourtant le même compte iCloud.
L'option n'apparaît même plus... faut-il obligatoirement un abonnement pour avoir une synchronisation des photos entre appareils Apple maintenant ?
	

		
			
		

		
	










Merci d'avance !


----------



## ericse (16 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Qu'est-ce que tu as dans *Photos > Preferences > iCloud* ?


----------



## Giorgio82 (16 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Qu'est-ce que tu as dans *Photos > Preferences > iCloud* ?


Oh ! le réglage est ici ! dire que ça fait des jours que je cherche... une fois activé, la section flux de photo apparaît donc ça doit être bon. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## John Netfixl (25 Janvier 2021)

Même problème. On active le flux de photos mais rien n'apparaît dans le dossier. Il semble désactivé par Apple pour payer son photos Icloud. C'est decevant


----------



## ericse (25 Janvier 2021)

John Netfixl a dit:


> Même problème. On active le flux de photos mais rien n'apparaît dans le dossier. Il semble désactivé par Apple pour payer son photos Icloud. C'est decevant


Le flux de photos ne concerne que les nouvelles photos, contrairement à iCloud qui va transférer aussi l'historique (faut bien que l'option payante se justifie)


----------

